# Laser lead extraction



## Kcronin1122 (Feb 26, 2018)

If our doctor is doing a Laser lead extraction, and automatic implantable cardioverter-defibrillator removal. would I bill 33244 and 33241? 
*
PROCEDURE IN DETAIL:  The patient was put under general endotracheal
anesthesia in supine position.  His chest was prepped and draped in sterile
fashion.  A TEE probe was placed in case of new effusion.  The incision was made over
the previous site.  Cautery was used to dissect down to the pocket.  The AICD
was removed and sent off.  The lead was cleared and unscrewed.  It was fixed
actively and very difficult.  This is a right-sided lead.  We therefore
prepared the lead and placed in EZ locking stylette and used a 14-French
Excimer laser to remove it.  We needed the sheath to get over the laser, but
we were able to remove it in its entirety.  The TEE confirmed no effusion.


----------



## cgbar (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes, those are the codes I would use.

33244 Lead Extraction
33241 for ICD Gen Explant


Glenn


----------

